# Install DirectX 9.0 from flash drive?



## Mrs. Gordon

I have 2 computers, one with internet and one without. I tried downloading DirectX 9.0 onto a flash drive then moving it to the other computer, it didn't work. Is that even possible or should I give up trying now? If it is possible I could use some help. Thanks.


----------



## Geoff

It should work, it's just an executable.  Are both computers running the same OS?


----------



## ryf

you need to download Directx 9 redistributeable. (redist)
that is a standalone install, the regualr install requires internet.


http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...11-62fe-4f61-aba1-914185249413&DisplayLang=en


----------



## chrisalviola

both computers must be able to use flash drives, are both pc in windows xp?
use a flash drivers if its an older version of windows


----------



## Mrs. Gordon

Both computers have XP. I downloaded the redist. version. I'm pretty sure I have it but the game I'm trying to run(Rome:Total War) says it can't find it. I just bought this computer used so I'm going to have somebody look at it soon anyways.


----------

